# What would you rent for $1,000 per night?



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 11, 2007)

I have never stayed in a hotel, condo, or house rental for more than $600 per night....althought my cruise on Freedom of The Seas cost me more than $1000 per day, that included two adjoining rooms (pretty small BTW) food and activities for 4 people.

When I checked into VBRO.com for a house rental in Deer Valley...many rent for MORE than $1,000 per night. Thus, this is the reason for the popularity of Destination Clubs.

Thus, my question is....What would you rent for $1,000 per night? give or take a few hundred.

Has anyone ever paid this much before? How about NYC, London, Dubai, Peter Island?

I assume that these rentals are for large families and need large places to stay. In theory, if you travel with 10 people or more...then you should judge a property as $ per person/per night as a good guide.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2007)

*Check out these expensive rental homes in Duck NC*

Be sure to look at the photos & video 
of these beautiful rental homes in NC


http://www.twiddy.com/browse/theater/


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nothing......


----------



## Transit (Feb 11, 2007)

How about Superbowl week at  Westin Keirland there is a few on redweek for 1000+ per night


----------



## mjs (Feb 11, 2007)

This past summer I rented a house(oceanfront) in Virginia Beach for $1000 per night.
Sleeps 20, or $50/night/person,  9 bedrooms
In ground pool,  2 wrap around balconies, 2 kitchens, 3 living rooms, pool table, home theatre and more.  Great vacation, not a bad price per person. Never felt crowded.
Mark


----------



## folashade (Feb 11, 2007)

A Yacht Charter with a group of friends


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 12, 2007)

folashade said:


> A Yacht Charter with a group of friends



That was my most expensive vacation in my life....$14,000 for one week....including a $2,000 tip

Private 60 foot catamaran charter with a captain and first mate around the BVI for one week during the Summer of 2005.

There was 8 people and 100% of everything was included....I did not spend one dime, even on shore excursions.

All food, drinks, alcohol, side trips, etc was included....the rooms were smaller than my closet and the shower was like a coffin...but the experience was fantastic.

That was $250 per person / per day.

I have friends that have spent over $50,000 chartering a 100 foot yacht to the Bahamas....but I do not have that much free cash.


----------



## short (Feb 12, 2007)

*I would rent you my house for $1000 per night.*

Come one, come all.

I will rent my house in So Cal 4 bedroom 3 bath pool home for $1000 per night.

Comes with a dog, cat and possibly a weekend visit from a college age son or daughter.

Cheers,

Short


----------

